# French Cleat Router bit storage - My project of the day!



## sjonesphoto (Feb 19, 2014)

I made a tray shelf today to hold my router bits. Holds EXACTLY the width of 10 blocks, but since I don't have that many bits (yet) I took 2 blocks out and put my
tape measure in the space. I am so proud! its not perfect.... but the joints are so good I didn't use any glue, nails or screws! just nice snug fits.


Then I put my new drill press together. UGH, heavy!!

Then I drilled holes in the blocks for my bits.
I decided (since I'm new to all this) to use Modge Podge glue to glue the bit
label descriptions to the cubes. One picture I couldnt cut off the package, so
I just photocopied it, and used the copy.

also went to the thrift shop next door to me and found a 'butterfly feeder' for 50 cents. It looked like a great pencil and eye protection holder, so I added a cleat to the back of that as well. 

I found I need to lower the lowest cleat because there's a wire holder too close above it
that won't allow the chunky cleats in. (wish i did a little more research and used 1x3s.)

I wasn't working from a plan for the tray... just kinda made my own plan as I went along, taking pics along the way so I can write it out with the final correct measurements. I"ll make another one and write out the plans to share.

a very productive day! I'm sooooo looking forward to designing holders for all of my tools! the wall looks pretty bare, I have so many tools, have my work cut out for me. No pun intended! :no:
thank you EVERYONE for your ongoing support!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

It's coming along nicely. Maybe turn your bench around so the legs are under the drill press to prevent sagging? Be sure to put at least one bolt through the table to keep the drill press in place.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Definitely a productive day! Nice job, the cleat system looks like it is going to work very well for you.


----------



## sjonesphoto (Feb 19, 2014)

Mike said:


> It's coming along nicely. Maybe turn your bench around so the legs are under the drill press to prevent sagging? Be sure to put at least one bolt through the table to keep the drill press in place.


i'm actually planning on moving the drill press to another table tomorrow.
thanks for the advice!


----------



## sjonesphoto (Feb 19, 2014)

Gaffboat said:


> Definitely a productive day! Nice job, the cleat system looks like it is going to work very well for you.


thanks gaffboat. i'm really excited, i'm going to make a miniature one for my office wall. its awesome!


----------



## Skyewalker (Aug 30, 2012)

Stephanie, I was going to make some snide remark about your aprons, then realized only a woman could accomplish so much in one day and still have a pristine shop. Congrats.


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Stephanie
Like David I noticed the aprons! Prettiest shop aprons I've ever seen! Your progress is making a lot of us guys look bad.lol
Dennis


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

I also liked your aprons Stephanie - I see space for 4 - can I guess that you're wearing the red one?
I wish I had started a cleat system from the start - you've got me thinking.
Rob


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi, Stephanie; Gluing the mfg's. labels onto the holders is brilliant! Sometimes we need fresh eyes to point out the obvious, eh?
One suggestion, hang the level off hooks below the cleat, or on the face of it. It's way to vulnerable resting on top (toppling off). Hanging it vertically also saves a lot of wall shelf space. 
You're embarrassing some of us with your productivity....


----------



## sjonesphoto (Feb 19, 2014)

Wildwood said:


> I also liked your aprons Stephanie - I see space for 4 - can I guess that you're wearing the red one?
> I wish I had started a cleat system from the start - you've got me thinking.
> Rob


nope... not a red one.... 

the aprons are cute 50's style aprons. One of my friends and I were going to start a little shop, these were for the store, but we never opened it.

so i thought i'd make use of them.


----------



## sjonesphoto (Feb 19, 2014)

sjonesphoto said:


> nope... not a red one....
> 
> the aprons are cute 50's style aprons. One of my friends and I were going to start a little shop, these were for the store, but we never opened it.
> 
> so i thought i'd make use of them.


this is the one i wore today.


----------



## Selwyn Senior (Jan 11, 2014)

Stephanie. Nicely done. I'm just setting up shop as we moved to another house and I'll definitely use the French cleat system. Thanks for putting ideas in my head. :dance3:


----------

